# Orly Naughty or Nice Holiday 2012 Preview



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

Orly posted a sneakpeak on FB for this holiday season and I thought you all might like to see it.





Source


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 13, 2012)

Sparkles! I'm a sucker for them..does it say when they'll be released?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

Not on FB but I will hunt around and see what I can find


----------



## JaclynO (Sep 14, 2012)

Love Orly. thanks for the post! So we want to do an exclusive fall polish collection and we've been working to develop some colors.. we're thinking a dark purple and a shimmery taupe/gold. What do you guys think? Good for holiday?


----------



## Pancua (Sep 14, 2012)

Oooooo!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Orly posted a sneakpeak on FB for this holiday season and I thought you all might like to see it.
> 
> ...


 My photos from CPNA this past July.


----------



## Tashabunny (Sep 14, 2012)

OMG I want Halo!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I really want Miss Conduct. It's got little holo sparkles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks, Dalylah, the pro-shot macro photography from the campaign makes it much easier to see which shades are different from what I already have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilleans (Sep 19, 2012)

ooh I want I want I want!  I may have missed this but do we know when they will be released?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jilleans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh I want I want I want!  I may have missed this but do we know when they will be released?


These are already available at some stores and online at transdesign


----------

